# If Chuck Norris played horn...



## Lunasong

courtesy of HornMatters.


----------



## Lunasong




----------



## elgar's ghost

Surely the only horn Norris would consider playing is one freshly ripped from the head of an enraged bison which he subdued with his bare hands in subzero Wyoming while wearing only a pair of combat pants, a singlet and a bandana.


----------



## superhorn

Has Norris ever even heard of this musical instrument ? I doubt it. He's got plenty of brawn, but not much brain , even Dennis Brain.


----------

